# تصميم عقدني يا جماعة



## الزير911 (10 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم في حد عندو فكرة يف ممكن نعمل هالتصميم 3d وبحجم 50 *50 سم


----------



## ksmksam (10 فبراير 2015)

هذا التصميم سهل عالارتكام بس تنفيذه صعب على cnc
انت بحاجه لتنفيذ كل قطعه لوحدها ثما تجميعها على لوح اخر 
بمكانك تلاحظ انه غي فواصل بين القطع
على كل حال اذا بدك 
ممكن اصمملك اياهم


----------



## ksmksam (10 فبراير 2015)

ابعتلي اميلك عشان ابعتلك الرسمه


----------



## الزير911 (18 فبراير 2015)

[email protected]

لك جزيل الشكر يا باشا


----------



## الزير911 (9 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
ksmksam


اين انتم يا جماعه محتاج الامر ضروري جدا اذا تكرمتم


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (24 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بتصميم رسمك
أنظر إلى هذه الصورة من فضلكمشاهدة المرفق 02.bmp


----------



## حسن الكردى (30 يوليو 2015)

:56:اخى الكريم انت محتاج تصميم ام تريد تصنيع هذا الجزء cnc


----------



## حسن الكردى (31 يوليو 2015)

منتظر ردك:87:


----------



## pasha0 (28 أغسطس 2015)

التصميم محتاج صبر فقط لا غير انت شكلك لسه مبتدى


----------



## الزير911 (11 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم انا يا اخي اعمل بمجال cnc من قرابة الخمس سنوات من 2010 اهتم بامور التصنيع وكان تحدي بيني وبين صديقي نجار بان اعمل مثل هذا التضميم ولكن افتقر الى الابداع في التصاميم والمخيلة لذالك انا فاشل بالتصاميم اما التصنيع فالله الحمد والمنه وارجو منك اخ سفيان او الاخ الفاضل حسن لوتكرمت ان ترسل لي التصميم مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان [email protected] او على الخاص وترد لي خبر انك ارسلته ولك مني كل الاحترام والمحبة


----------



## الزير911 (11 سبتمبر 2015)

اريد ان اعمله على الماكنة الي عندي


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (12 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد ارسلت لك التصميم على بريدك الالكتروني


----------



## الزير911 (22 سبتمبر 2015)

وعليكم السلام اخ سفيان بحثت في الايميل ولم اجد اي شي ممكن بعد اذنك ارساله مره اخرى [email protected]


----------



## ksmksam (30 سبتمبر 2015)

اسف عالتاخير لم اعد استخدم الكمبيوتر لذلك دخولي كان متاخر انا من الاردن يمكننا التواصل


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (7 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد أرسلت لك التصميم مرة أخرى
إذا لم تجده هذه المرة ابحث في قائمة spam


----------

